# My 2015 Extended Archery buck



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

for those who have not already seen it, enjoy......


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Awesome buck! Congrats.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Congrats again, my friend! That is a special buck!


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

What a great buck and great way to end the year.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Great Buck!! Please let me know when ya get it back, I really want to see it in person!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

kinda weak on the mass, but I guess it'll do..;-) what a bruiser!


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Holy smokes!


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

nice buck!!! Congratz!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That thing is a brute! Nice job!


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

nice buck. Quick and stupid question, can anyone hunt the extended with a crossbow or do you need a medical card? I know it's an easy question to look up but I was just wondering.


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Holy mass!!! Nice buck!!


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

humpyflyguy said:


> nice buck. Quick and stupid question, can anyone hunt the extended with a crossbow or do you need a _medical card?_ I know it's an easy question to look up but I was just wondering.


Someone's been utilizing a _medical card_.....


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on a stud of a buck! Any story to go along with it??


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

WOW! That is a toad. Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

looks like an older buck.
Congrats on your success.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Wow great buck!!! I'm headed up this weekend I hope to put one on the ground with my recurve.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank you for all the compliments. For those who are wondering, I have a COR that allows me to use a crossbow. Multiple shoulder surgeries, needing another, severe arthritis and that wreck I was involved in did not help. Trust me, these are not easy to carry around and hunt with. As for a story, here u go:
I spent all of the early season trying to get my wife on a deer, then when the rifle hunt rolled around, I helped a friend get a really nice buck. Once the rifle ended, I began to get out for myself. The Saturday prior to my success, I found a couple really nice ones that would make this one look very small......the closest I could get was 200 yds with too much scrub oak in between us. When Wednesday rolled around, it was like any other, very busy at work hoping to leave early to hunt, but due to meetings/deadlines, I did not get home until almost 4:30pm. I rushed to change clothes and headed to a spot where I know animals always are. Once I made it to the trail, I noticed a doe skylined on a ridge in the direction I was headed, a good sign. Half way up the trail I decide to sit and look across and see a couple of deer sneaking through the oak. Once I saw them it was two does, I certainly thought they would have a buck pushing them but they did not. I got back up and pushed up the trail. Near the top I slowed down and peaked over only to be busted by the doe I had originally seen. One more step and there were several other does and a decent 2x3 standing at roughly 50 yds. I shoulder my crossbow and he decided to take off after the other does. I then looked further up the trail and noticed a bunch of turkeys and upon a closer look, there was a doe feeding among them. Just then out steps my buck, one look my heart began beating faster seeing his height and mass! They both stepped into the trees and I made a quick walk over to a trail that I thought they were going to walk on. I stood there and ranged some spots, but did not hear anything moving. Just then the turkeys began flying up to their roost, this made for a perfect distraction to move closer. As I peaked around the corner, the doe came back out and began moving away....dang it! Just then, the buck popped out and began moving toward me. I sat down, and got myself ready for a possible shot, all the while making yardage projections in my mind. He finally stepped out completely broadside at what I guessed to be 60 yds. I took the safety off, lined my 60 crosshair right behind his shoulder and sent an arrow, immediately hearing the thwack on a hit. he hunched up and began to walk slowly then turned and headed towards me. While walking, I glassed him and could not see any blood, but there was a off spot of hair behind his shoulder. I knew I hit him! I then pulled out my rope ****er which was all in knots....nothing fast about reloading a crossbow! Finally got it ****ed and an another arrow loaded, stood up and nothing! Just then my phone rang and is was a friend who was up higher on the mountain...."did u just shoot?" Yes, and I am pretty sure I smoked him! I turned around and he was standing very close to where the buck was when I shot. Stop! I hurried over as light was becoming an issue. About 10 yds behind him was my arrow, covered in blood.....great sign. I picked up his tracks and began following thanks to the snow! I looked ahead with my flashlight and there he was! We took some pics and then broke him down. I usually quarter animals, but I was sure my buddy at Wasatch Ridge Taxidermy would want the cape, so we drug him out. I really shot a big buck! was all I could think! It was a great night and one I will always remember! A big thanks to Russ for being there to help out!
I have a COR(Certificate of Registration) some have called it a medical card, to allow me to use a crossbow. It is a Bowtech Stryker 380, Black Eagle Executioner arrows, 426 gr, Ulmer Edge broadhead.
Hope y'all enjoyed it.......Kelly


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Cool story - thanks for sharing!


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

nice job, Congrats!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Love the mass. Congrats on a fine buck.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Dandy!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome! I can see it all in my head lol


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

Finally got to hear the story. Awesome job my friend!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

What a great buck congrats man

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

